# Does anyone know what happened to FaithfulWife?



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I hope she just left the forum for personal reasons rather than having been injured or killed in the rioting in Portland (I think that's where she lived). Does anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Here is my run-down on what happened:


Blondilocks said:


> Well, its head-scratching time. When a sock-puppet of a currently banned member maligns another member and gets her banned without said member being given the opportunity to elaborate on a post she had made, I don't know. I haven't even read the funnies yet and it's already looney-tunes time. I need to go back to bed.


I'm a Libra and my sense of fair play is exaggerated to the nth.


----------

